# 60's Lambretta scooter conversion



## oddssodds (May 21, 2018)

Rim finally in hand and packaged for china. New mock up to scale. Hopefully we can get this show on the road. 

less worried about motor than finding batteries with high enough energy density.


----------



## dbmshn41 (May 13, 2017)

Try eBay. Leaf batteries around $80-90 a piece.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

oddssodds said:


> I would love to hear some thoughts.


Can you add your location to your profile? It helps a lot with advice on sourcing components


----------



## Ebot (Mar 12, 2020)

Very interested in this thread, as I too am looking for an Electric conversion solution for my Lambretta. Whats the latest developments please?


----------



## popobowa (May 4, 2021)

This might be a late reply...new member. Chk website "Heinzmann" e_motors. Theyve got a good site with all necessary data ... hubmotors too. Al very compact, but if i remember correctly strongest motor was a 25kW, watercooled. But all are small and light.
hope this helps someone.


----------



## ScootCorder (Nov 10, 2021)

A buddy of mine bought a Lambretta and Vespa already converted to Electric. He encountered problems with the charger and batteries are now swollen and assuming shot. The batteries are from a company called Amita. Is it possible for me to post pics on here and is there anyone willing to take a look at the pics of hub/controller/ batteries etc to see exactly what he has? Hoping we can just find a suitable replacement batteries/charger for the controller/hub/motor which are already installed. Any help is appreciated. I’m also available via phone Scott 714-401-3557


----------

